# Easy To Make Cave



## Tom (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been building very complex, labor intensive, permanent, underground outdoor shelters lately and they are working perfectly. But I wanted to do just a quick, simple, underground, dirt covered hide for one of my baby pens. I want them to have an underground retreat from the intense afternoon heat, but not have it take several day to design, build and install. They are only in this pen during nice weather so it does not have to be rain proof or heated in any way. Its just a cool, shady spot for them to hang out in, if they want.

Here's the box and start of the hole.










Here I've started burying the box.





I started to cover the top, but as soon as a thin layer of dirt reached the front, it would just spill into the opening in the front. I placed these old bricks on top to hold the dirt back so I could pile more on top.









Here it is all finished.





Here is the view from the back side. You almost can't tell its there.





I find that when I make something new like this, it takes them a good two weeks to get used to it and use it, but after that you almost can't get them out of it. Each day, I put them all in their new cave and they pretty much just walk right out of it. I think they will eventually figure out that its a nice place to be.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice, Simple, Easy to build,and will work.Try pouring a bucket of water down the hole every now and then, they may be drawn to it quicker. Len


----------



## Rynke-mor (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice place for your turtles.

I would really love to be a turtle in that wonderfull place


----------



## Missy (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice and simple, I like it...


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> Nice, Simple, Easy to build,and will work.Try pouring a bucket of water down the hole every now and then, they may be drawn to it quicker. Len



I actually did that right after I took these pics. I'll keep y'all posted on when and how much they start using it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## DeanS (Jul 24, 2011)

Sometimes, the simple approach is the best approach!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice I love natural looking hides


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jul 24, 2011)

Here is one I made back in March. I used a dog water bowl and cut an entry. Its filled with coconut coir that I keep moist. The top is a piece of plastic with dirt piled on to insulate it. Since March the tort has grown so much I had to make a larger hide for him, and of course he doesn't want to use it.


----------



## laramie (Jul 24, 2011)

That looks awesome Tom. You are the "McGyver" of all things tort!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jul 24, 2011)

I did think about that but I am afraid that when we have the Gota fria( very very heavy rain for days) they would drown.


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> I did think about that but I am afraid that when we have the Gota fria( very very heavy rain for days) they would drown.



Yes, you are right. This pen is only for small torts in nice weather. On a rainy day they would be inside my reptile room for sure.


----------



## gmayor (Jul 25, 2011)

very cool idea


----------



## wildak (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks good, I used a piece of that corrigated black plastic drain pipe and cut it in half length wise. It makes a little underground dome and you can get it in sizes up to at least 60". Places that sell culverts will have remnant pieces. Black may draw too much heat in some places but it works great hear.
I just moved to a new house and don't have it set up here or I would snap a pic.

Bryan


----------



## terryo (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice Tom. When ever I do anything new they always stay clear of it for a while. They'll probably love it soon.


----------



## baron101 (Aug 16, 2011)

nice.


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2011)

They still do not use it at all. I put them in there once or twice a day. They choose to hide out above ground in the heat.


----------

